# Our Cat (New to Forum)



## chrisb1357 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi all,

My second post. Have allready posted on the welcome section but thought people would like to see our cat Susie who is just over 12 months old now.

Not very old here


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Susie is loveley! nice markings. welcome to the forum


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi --- Susie is very pretty! 

D x


----------



## Tobycatlover (Jul 12, 2008)

That kitten is stunning in the extreme, what a lucky girl you are to be sure

Toby


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

what a gorgeous cat


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

oh what a cutey pie!!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello C and totally agree with all the above,Susie is beeaauuttifull and such a pretty lady,looks like a gal who knows her own mind but that adds to her character i'm sure


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww she is a gorgeous little thing,


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

wow shes lovely love her colourin


----------



## michelle1981 (Jun 27, 2008)

She is beautiful, what a lovely looking cat


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Chris from another Chris, you have a lovely tortie tabby there!


----------



## chrisb1357 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments

Chris


----------



## Lotti (Aug 21, 2008)

Gorgeous eyes!!


----------



## jogle (Aug 5, 2008)

very nice pics


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow a little stunner.
She certainly photographs well..........lovely pictures.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is absoluely beautiful!


----------



## Troo (Aug 26, 2008)

Awww, she's beautiful!


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow Beautiful!!!


----------

